# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Swadleys

## bombermwc

No pics, but Swadleys has their sign up on the old Enterprise rental place on 29th just west of AirDepot.

----------


## Dafonso7

Welcome to Swadley's.... It's been a long time waiting for a year and welcomes to Midwest City.

----------


## bombermwc

Wondering if this died. They did very little to the building before COVID and have not just stopped with it partially messed up.

----------


## PaddyShack

They have been working a lot on their Foggy Bottom ventures at the state parks. Maybe they just were too busy.

----------


## DCEAGLE

I'm sure they will start working on it again once things quiet down a bit more with the pandemic.

----------


## Libbymin

Yes I think a lot of restaurants that were supposed to open up in the spring have pumped the brakes until things normalized a bit more.

----------


## bombermwc

I noticed more demo work was done on the outside. Seems like they're getting closer to the bones to put on whatever new facade they want.

----------


## Tritoon

I hope this keeps on moving forward. They will have the market to themselves in MWC.

----------


## bombermwc

Billy Sim's is a mile away.....

Spencer's isn't close, but people still drive for it (i dont, i dont like their kind of ribs where you feel like a dog gnawing a bone).

----------


## Tritoon

Billy Simms is ok, but I honestly think that swadleys has a better overall product (and consistent) and far better side options.

----------


## bombermwc

Well Billy Simms uses a central kitchen rather than one at each site. They control the product more that way.
The downside is you'll notice there are no fried items at their locations (okra/fries/etc). 

Forgot to add Rib Crib, although it's a few miles east.

I like Billy Sims, but I've never had Swadley's so i'm interested in trying.

I had a really frustrating experience in MWC a few weeks ago, just trying to eat.
Wanted some sliced brisket, well RibCrib (and a lot of other places) dont have it right now. Supply problems from Covid.
OK, well lets go go Pei Wei...oh wait, it's not permanently closed. I just did a take-out from there a few weeks ago!
Hm, well CHick Fil A is next door, well hell the line is 60 cars deep, F that.
Fuzzy, oh no pork for that Spicy Pork Taco you like.
Fine, i'll just end up at Wendys and get a crappy burger now that i've wasted 45 minutes....shoulda just sucked it up and cooked that night.

----------


## Edmond Hausfrau

Whatever happened to Mr Spriggs BBQ? Are they gone?

----------


## HangryHippo

So, the Pei Wei in MWC is permanently closed?

----------


## Tritoon

Yes, shortly after covid started pei Wei closed down, it had been struggling for awhile. After the Panda Express opened a few years ago many people went there for the slightly cheaper food and much bigger portions.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yes, shortly after covid started pei Wei closed down, it had been struggling for awhile. After the Panda Express opened a few years ago many people went there for the slightly cheaper food and much bigger portions.


that panda was open before that pei wei

----------


## bombermwc

Panda = yuk

Sprigs never really made it well after their move north from Town Center. It changed a couple of times and just sputtered out. I didn't care for their sauce myself (too vinegar heavy) but a lot of people seemed to drop after it moved. Someone told me it changed hands and that the new crew just didn't do as well. Maybe the higher cost of the new building played a part? I can't imagine they were paying much for that old car dealership building near 29th.

----------


## JesStang

I’ve been wondering about and impatiently waiting for Swadleys too. I can’t wait to go there for lunch. I’ve been hounding their FB page for years to come to MWC lol.

----------


## bombermwc

This endeavor appears dead in the water. They pulled the temporary sign over and haven't touched the place in a couple of months. Disappointing. 

Johnnies converted over in a flash, but of course the place was already set up to make burgers. It was really just a coat of paint.

----------


## JesStang

The sign is still there, it’s just blown over. I asked them on FB a couple weeks ago if that store is still in their plans, they said yes!

----------


## JesStang

Work has started!

----------


## bombermwc

Yeah they gutted it even more! It's basically down to some supports holding a roof up. I sort of wonder why not just start over at this point. I'm sure it's a numbers thing, but with as much as has been removed, i mean it's sort of weird to just have and roof with a few cinder block walls and metal poles. Crap, you could put it back up as a metal building with a proper exterior and get a large open space. Maybe it's foundation cost too? I don't know. 

I just always question when people make this particular choice because where I've seen it done, it typically means there's not enough capital investment involved to "do it right". So more often than not, the business that goes in, doesn't last. Obviously, not because of the building, but because they weren't financially really able to do it in the first place and pushed something that they really couldn't afford unless it went REALLY well on the flip side. Buuut, that doesn't normally happen. 

Here's to hoping i'm wrong.

----------


## JesStang

7CF8E6E4-F9D1-4628-8C0A-0EC980DBFFD1.jpeg

Youre right about it being down to the studs.

----------


## bombermwc

The transformation is complete. Opens on Monday. Good luck with the crowds if you go. I'll give it a month or two before i go visit.

Swadleys.jpg

----------


## Roger S

> The transformation is complete. Opens on Monday. Good luck with the crowds if you go. I'll give it a month or two before i go visit.


Crowds at Swadley's?

----------


## HangryHippo

> Crowds at Swadley's?


lol this.

----------


## Brett

I challenge people who haven't been to Swadley's to try the cream with corn as a side dish. I thought it would be creamed corn but "NO". It is field corn, that would normally be fed to cattle, swimming in milk. Try choking that down with every item on the menu that is fried in the same burnt oil. Not a fan.  :Mad:

----------


## Thomas Vu

Since when did they do steak?

----------


## bombermwc

I drove by about 1045 yesterday and the lot was full. That's only 15 minutes after they were supposed to open the doors. So yea, i think there will be crowds for a bit. Remember, this parking lot was the sales lot for Enterprise Car Sales, so it's larger than the average bear's parking lot. 

Never had Swadley's so I can't comment on if it's good or not. Just know that it'll be a bit before I do go so I don't have to deal with that.

----------


## Martin

> Since when did they do steak?


they've used this concept for a few years at a couple of their locations outside of the metro area.  i think their enid location is one of these.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> they've used this concept for a few years at a couple of their locations outside of the metro area.  i think their enid location is one of these.


Has anyone had one of their steaks?  Any good?

----------


## Roger S

> Since when did they do steak?


The world famous steak claim has been in use for quite awhile.... Although I don't know how they became famous for steak nor have I ever seen anyone eating one as most people go there for the world famous BBQ.... Once again not sure who gave the world famous BBQ rating because most people that I know that go to Swadley's tell me it's because their wife loves the sauce.

----------


## Pete

^

I love their spicy BBQ sauce.

----------


## Roger S

> ^
> 
> I love their spicy BBQ sauce.


LMAO..... I have to agree.... I like the Grumpy myself.... It's never failed to save the times they have served me meat that definitely wasn't world famous.

----------


## Martin

> Has anyone had one of their steaks?  Any good?


not me... i suppose 'world famous' is a relative term.

several years ago, the southwest okc location had prime rib on the menu for a limited-time and it was pretty good for the price.

----------


## Martin

> I love their spicy BBQ sauce.


if it's the one i'm thinking of, i actually don't care for it... to me, it tastes like their sweet barbecue sauce with some finely diced jalapenos thrown in.  that flavor combination doesn't do anything for me.

----------


## Roger S

> if it's the one i'm thinking of, i actually don't care for it... to me, it tastes like their sweet barbecue sauce with some finely diced jalapenos thrown in.  that flavor combination doesn't do anything for me.


That may be why I like it because I always filled a cup half full of jalapenos and then put the sauce over them to give it a little more spice.

----------


## Martin

> That may be why I like it because I always filled a cup half full of jalapenos and then put the sauce over them to give it a little more spice.


they saw what you did and took notes!  i think that means they owe you residuals from all sales of their 'world famous' barbecue sauce.

----------


## Roger S

> they saw what you did and took notes!  i think that means they owe you residuals from all sales of their 'world famous' barbecue sauce.


I may have to call corporate and get some details on this!

Not BBQ related and I've not seen them refer to anything being World Famous about it yet, but if you are at any of the state parks where the Swadley's have put in a Foggy Bottom.... They serve a pretty darn good breakfast. Definitely better quality breakfast meats than most places serve. The sausage links are big and the bacon is thick...... Biscuits are pretty good too and they bring you coffee in a huge mug..... And I don't know about the others but at Lake Murray they have a nice patio overlooking the lake.

----------


## SEMIweather

> I may have to call corporate and get some details on this!
> 
> Not BBQ related and I've not seen them refer to anything being World Famous about it yet, but if you are at any of the state parks where the Swadley's have put in a Foggy Bottom.... They serve a pretty darn good breakfast. Definitely better quality breakfast meats than most places serve. The sausage links are big and the bacon is thick...... Biscuits are pretty good too and they bring you coffee in a huge mug..... And I don't know about the others but at Lake Murray they have a nice patio overlooking the lake.


Nice...might have to do this + a day of hiking at Roman Nose once it starts to cool down in a month or two.

----------


## MagzOK

> Nice...might have to do this + a day of hiking at Roman Nose once it starts to cool down in a month or two.


We went to Foggy Bottom in Roman Nose a few weeks ago and they were out of half their menu citing Covid supply problems.  Just FYI.

----------

